# Hitches



## tzbkvn (Jul 9, 2003)

Can anyone tell me if their is a company out there that sells class 3 hitches for the back of fifth wheels to put a boat / bikes on or are the ones that I see custom made?


----------



## Shadow (Jul 10, 2003)

Hitches

Hi tzbkvn,Yes you can get them at any trailer truck accessories shop. Or you can check with your local welding shop. Try to find one that has set one up for towing a boat behind a fifth wheel. There is a total lenght issue, and the weight of what you are towing should be only 1/3 of the wt. of your 5er.


----------



## thumbs (Jul 10, 2003)

Hitches

tzbkvn

I searched all over and couldn't find a hitch to mount to the back of the fifth wheel.  Remember you shouldn't use the bumper since it is far to lite to do the job.  You will probably have to go to a weld shop and have on fabricated.  I have a plan I drew up and used.  If you would like me to send it to ya let me know and I'll send it along.  Another thing to be aware of is the frame of the camper is probably to light to weld to.  Bolting is a better way to attach to the frame.  IMHBAO LOL.


----------



## ARCHER (Jul 10, 2003)

Hitches

Don't forget that some STATES forbid this type of hauling.  I was going to pull a camper and attach a boat on the back of the camper and go through Wisconsin (several years ago, so they may have changed by now) and they will make you unhook the boat, go to the other side of the state and unhook the camper and then go back and get the boat.  make sure you check the laws of the states your planning on driving through.  Bikes might be fine, but anther trailer (boat), might be a no-no..... :dead: 
Of course, the previous posts hit the nail on the head.....so be careful.


----------



## tzbkvn (Jul 11, 2003)

Hitches

Thanks for the relpies.  Somehow I was starting to think that I would need to have one custom made to attach to the frame rails.  My intent right now is just to hang bikes from the hitch, but we'll see about in the future (staying under that mystical total length figure of course).


----------



## thumbs (Jul 11, 2003)

Hitches

tzbkvn

Contact the camper manufacturer.  Make sure you can hang bikes on the bumper.  I was totaly supprised to find how much bouncing around the bikes do on the back of a camper.  I only use my hitch for carrying bikes also.  I would strongly suggest you  fab a hitch to your frame for both safety and frame of mind.  Remember if your bikes weigh 60lbs and your rack is anogher 20 or so that boundin on a point is a lot of stress.  The effective weight is increased a hugh amount.  Ya also have to figure how much it would cost to replace your bumper, bikes, and rack not to mention the damage is could do to someone else while on the road.  Sometimes the cheapest way is the most expensive.


----------



## tzbkvn (Jul 11, 2003)

Hitches

Thumbs

Can you send me those plans you had made up per prior posting?  I will plan on attaching this to my frame rails.

Thanks


----------



## Shadow (Jul 12, 2003)

Hitches

Hi TZBKVN, the lenght issue is the max lenght your DPS allows,(truck, trailer,boat). Some states won't let you 
triple tow. The hitch I have on my fifth wheel I did fab.
at the welding shop. It comes out just flush below the 
bumper. Welded two plates to the frame and welded the 
hitch to it. You could also bolt one to your frame, it
will void your warranty just as quick as welding.


----------



## thumbs (Jul 12, 2003)

Hitches

Brad

Did the plans get through?  I will be away for a few days but if they didn't let me know.


----------

